# Sweetbreads?!



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

So, I bought some beef kidneys and sweetbreads in my last order. :] We will see how the pups do. Anyone feed sweetbreads and if so do you know how nutritious they really are? I'm on a quest to give the dogs as much organ variety as possible. At some point, it'd be awesome if I've fed all the organs in an animal! (can't wait to be buying some goats off my gramps in november >:])


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sweetbread is the thymus gland (produces immune related cells to the body). Perfectly wonderful to feed and plenty nutritious!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad to see this, 

we'll hopefully be picking up some on wednesday (after the kill days) along with other things...


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

They look like they would be really good treats to bring to agility classes raw...Are they messy? I was just thinking, a high fat snack would probably be great for Indi, especially cut into tiny pieces. I'm guilty of bringing raw treats to practice in a mini cooler. People probably think I'm nuts but I've always got wetnaps and hand sanitizer.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Not messy, at least not like bloody messy.
The only organ that doesn't need to be fed frozen in my house (liver & kidney has to be frozen).

My favorite source for nutrition, here. :smile:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

On a side note, we were playing Cranium a couple weeks ago and one of the multiple choice questions was "What are sweatbreads?" 

Being a raw feeder definitely helped me get it right :wink:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

funshine said:


> Not messy, at least not like bloody messy.
> The only organ that doesn't need to be fed frozen in my house (liver & kidney has to be frozen).
> 
> My favorite source for nutrition, here. :smile:


Thank you very much for that link!!! seriously that is fantastic! :biggrin:


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Tobi said:


> Thank you very much for that link!!! seriously that is fantastic! :biggrin:


You're welcome :smile:
Guess where I learned about it... :wink: :biggrin:

...guessed right, just passing it on; this is a great forum :thumb:


----------

